#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Switch 2flex

## gabrielest

Pessoal, boa noite,

Recebi uma proposta de switch 8p 2flex interessante mas como nunca usei dessa marca queria saber uma opinião antes de vcs, trabalho com tplink e intelbras mas a proposta é boa e ocmo essas duas ultimas estão crescendo muito o olho com os valores queria saber se esses trabalham normalmente???
aguardo opiniões

----------


## teresopolis

Olha comprei 20 aqui para teste e depois de dois dias joguei alguns fora e dei outros. 
Em 50 metros perda de pacotes isso sem tráfego, se jogasse tráfego em cima ai sem condição de uso. Emfim, pelo menos pra mim aqui não prestou. Antes que digam que era problemas de cabo ou energia. Só troquei para os que costumamos usar e pronto, 100%.

----------


## meinel

Boa tarde. Comprei 200 para teste, fiz a venda de 100 até agora e não tive problema com meus clientes. Um abraço

----------


## agatangelos

cara funciona mais é meio baixa renda, nunca use em lances maiores que 80 metros e com cabos de baixa qualidade.

----------


## delegato

> Olha comprei 20 aqui para teste e depois de dois dias joguei alguns fora e dei outros. 
> Em 50 metros perda de pacotes isso sem tráfego, se jogasse tráfego em cima ai sem condição de uso. Emfim, pelo menos pra mim aqui não prestou. Antes que digam que era problemas de cabo ou energia. Só troquei para os que costumamos usar e pronto, 100%.


Qual modelo você usou? o comum ou o vlan? me informe pois isso pode me fazer desistir da compra.

Pretendo comprar o vlan deles pois penso que deve ser a mesma placa do intelbras ou parecida só colocam a carcaça e marca.

----------


## delegato

> cara funciona mais é meio baixa renda, nunca use em lances maiores que 80 metros e com cabos de baixa qualidade.


Qual modelo você se refere? o comum ou o Vlan?

----------


## gabrielest

Gente, 
Minha pergunta refere-se ao comum, mas vi o vlan também... e ai?

----------


## agatangelos

eu comprei o comum, cara cada um sabe de si, faz o seguinte compra alguns testa se ficar bom na sua rede compra mais, se não gostar deixa em um bairro que sempre cai raios para queimar logo.

----------


## delegato

> eu comprei o comum, cara cada um sabe de si, faz o seguinte compra alguns testa se ficar bom na sua rede compra mais, se não gostar deixa em um bairro que sempre cai raios para queimar logo.


Obrigado pela resposta, acredito que o vlan possa ter mais qualidade em todos os aspectos.
O problema é que o pessoal só que vender o mínimo de 100 unidades, vou ver se consigo convencer eles a me venderem uns 10.

A coisa não está boa para desperdiçar dinheiro, por falar em queimar... Ae queima muito switch??? Estou me aventurando a agora com rede cabeada, e vamos enfrentar a primeira estação chuvosa, rsrsrs, olha aqui cai muito raio na região mais tem cidades que provedores cabearam a mais de 5 anos nunca ouvir falar de queima de muitos switchs, é esperar para ver...

----------


## teresopolis

O que usei vou o comum, com te disse não arrisco mais não. Foi prejuízo na certa para mim, boa sorte.

----------


## Lindberg

Switch 2flex novo modelo com PoE reverso, alguém usa?

----------


## jiago

Aqui ja perdi uns 50 desse, com PoE reverso entao a coisa piora ainda mais, trava toda hr e ainda por cima da mau contato nas portas

----------

